# Spots to hunt mushrooms in Mammoth Cave?



## lucimae99 (Apr 4, 2015)

My family and I are considering driving to mammoth cave to hunt morel mushrooms. It isn't a short drive, and if we are going to go I would like to have a good chance of at least finding a few morels. I heard mammoth cave is good for hunting, but does anyone know of a particular locations/regions of the park. Also, is mammoth cave known for yellow or black morels?


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

Luciemae99, My wife &amp; I found @ 20-25 1 to 2 inch blacks today on our farm which is in Hart county 1 mile from Mammoth Cave Natl Park. The blacks just started showing in this area this weekend and it should be good hunting over the next 2-3 weeks. The smaller yellows/whites/greys should start in 2-3 weeks depending g upon the weather. The big yellows will start @ the 1st of May. You can find all of these in the Park. Concentrate your efforts on east and north facing hillsides that have primarily a hickory/poplar mix for the blacks and the small yellows/whites/greys. If you are going to be there when the big yellows come in, you need to hunt the creek or river bottoms or cedar groves away from the bottoms.


----------



## skmalvey (Apr 6, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what kind of "mesh bags" need to be used in the park for mushrooms???


----------



## skmalvey (Apr 6, 2015)

I went hunting today in Grayson Co., blacks just coming up, found 55 to 60. Always wanted to go to the park, but only found out today that you could as long as you used mesh bags.


----------



## ricard76 (Mar 2, 2013)

The rangers used to provide you with mess bags at the Mammoth Cave Natl Park visitors centers. But I believe any mesh bag is acceptable. Also, in the past the Park had a limit of 1 gallon of morels per person. You may want to check by calling the visitors center.


----------



## skmalvey (Apr 6, 2015)

Thanks ricard76.....I'll do that.


----------

